# Aillio Bullet for sale



## mattyperu (Oct 27, 2017)

In case anyone is interested, I have an Aillio Bullet R1 V2 for sale, just under a year old. Send me a message if you'd like the details. Thanks.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

There's a for sale section to post this in.


----------



## SimonRichmond (Aug 31, 2020)

I could be interested. My GeneCafe has packed up and it looks good


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

@mattyperu are you selling the Aillio on the forum? If so please open a 'for sale' thread. Cheers


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

It's already in the sale section.


----------



## mattyperu (Oct 27, 2017)

SimonRichmond said:


> I could be interested. My GeneCafe has packed up and it looks good


 It's listed now in the for sale section


----------



## eberbrown (Nov 6, 2020)

Please look at my private message. Thank you.


----------



## eberbrown (Nov 6, 2020)

Can someone please let me know how to get to the sale section?


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

eberbrown said:


> Can someone please let me know how to get to the sale section?


https://coffeeforums.co.uk/forum/36-for-sale-or-swap/


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

eberbrown said:


> Please look at my private message. Thank you.


 you need 5 posts to access the for sale area.

Sales' rules - conduct all discussion on open forum until a sale agreed - then go to PM.

Please respect the rules.


----------



## eberbrown (Nov 6, 2020)

Thank you ************


----------



## eberbrown (Nov 6, 2020)

Sorry about that. New here.

Understood. *The Systemic Kid*


----------



## Turnado (Nov 6, 2020)

Hi, is this roaster available still? Can't reply you on the sale page...


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Turnado said:


> Hi, is this roaster available still? Can't reply you on the sale page...


 Make a few more posts and you will be able to.


----------



## Turnado (Nov 6, 2020)

Rob1 said:


> Make a few more posts and you will be able to.


 Ok thanks. I'll do that


----------



## V60 (Nov 24, 2020)

Hi there, I'm new to the forum and can't seem to post on the for sale and wanted section. I'm hoping to get hold of the Aillio Bullet second hand in the UK. If you still have this available it would be great if you could get in touch. I was just about to order 1 direct from aillio until I found out about the import Taxes and VAT.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

You need five posts to access the for sales thread.


----------



## V60 (Nov 24, 2020)

Ah ok, thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Chriscoffee1 (Dec 3, 2020)

Hi I'm guessing this has sold ?!


----------



## ratty (Sep 22, 2019)

Chriscoffee1 said:


> Hi I'm guessing this has sold ?!


 Looks like eberbrown hasn't made his fifth post yet so he's not able to post in the for sale section until then.

His initial post was a month ago so I would take it as it's been sold and he only wanted to join the forum to sell it!


----------



## Beeroclock (Aug 10, 2015)

Elderbrown was trying to buy not sell - Mattyperu was selling...


----------



## Chriscoffee1 (Dec 3, 2020)

Makes sense !


----------



## Alexuglow (Dec 23, 2020)

Beeroclock said:


> Elderbrown was trying to buy not sell - Mattyperu was selling...


 He sold it on eBay for £1600

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Aillio-Bullet-R1-V2-Electric-Drum-Coffee-Roaster-1KG-Great-Condition/393011274949


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Item sold on 11 Nov 2020


----------

